# Potty training (9 week old corgi)



## axelz165 (Oct 31, 2013)

My puppy is 9 weeks old. Currently he spends most of his time in his enclosure when i'm not able to watch him. He will pee inside the enclosure on newspapers(but rarely poop). He holds his poops until i take him out (thrice; once at about 9am again at around 7pm and lastly around 11). 

My question is what should my next step be? If I leae him to his own devices outside the cage he will poop and pee everywhere unless I closely monitor him. Should I continue with this routine? Or should I be intruducing new measures.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

You'll need to take him out more often, probably close to every 2-3 hours plus right after waking up, playing, and eating or if you notice that he's acting as though he needs to go (e.g., circling, starting to squat). Eventually he'll be able to go longer between potty breaks, but for now, you'll be going outside quite a bit.  

When he eliminates outside, act as though he's just done the most wonderful thing ever - give him treats, praise, pets, whatever it takes. When he eliminates inside, make a note of how long it's been between breaks and make sure you don't go that long again; clean up any messes with an enzymatic cleaner or white vinegar.

For now, you need to watch him closely and stay on a consistent schedule. Potty training is a two-part endeavor: building an association between going outside and wonderful things happening _and_ preventing accidents in the house. That means you need to have eyes on him at all times. If you can't watch him, he should be in a small enclosure (e.g., crate or expen) with just enough room that he can turn around; he shouldn't be able to eliminate in one area and sleep in another.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to be reading something wrong, there is no way anyone would expect a puppy that young to hold their bladder for 10 hours straight without potty breaks. *I* don't even hold my bladder for ten hours straight and I'm "all grown up" (and not a dog).


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I have to be reading something wrong, there is no way anyone would expect a puppy that young to hold their bladder for 10 hours straight without potty breaks. *I* don't even hold my bladder for ten hours straight and I'm "all grown up" (and not a dog).


Yep. My dog is an adult and she goes out at least six times a day.


----------



## axelz165 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure if my tone was weird but I'm fine with him using the restroom in his containment area on papers. It's what I want him to do when I'm unable to walk him. However, my ultimate goal is for him to pee on the newspapers in that area when I'm unable to take him out. How would I move forward to complete this. I understand puppies cannot hold their bladders for this long and I expect accidents. I just want to know how do i move forward his training.


----------



## axelz165 (Oct 31, 2013)

@cookieface

That's what I'm currently doing. However his enclosing area is somewhat big. It's a circular are with about a 4foot diameter. He spends all of his time in there when I cant watch him and when he sleeps. Should I be keeping him in a smaller crate instead? And should said crate have any bedding?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

axelz165 said:


> I'm not sure if my tone was weird but I'm fine with him using the restroom in his containment area on papers. It's what I want him to do when I'm unable to walk him. However, my ultimate goal is for him to pee on the newspapers in that area when I'm unable to take him out. How would I move forward to complete this. I understand puppies cannot hold their bladders for this long and I expect accidents. I just want to know how do i move forward his training.


If you want him to go on the papers (would pee pads be more sanitary??), then I would take him to the papers frequently and reinforce for eliminating there. Just be aware that there are potential problems with pee pad / paper training a dog.

There are folks here who have trained their dogs to eliminate on pads, papers, litter boxes, etc. so one of them may have better suggestions.


----------



## snugtheshug (Nov 8, 2013)

we used pee pads and just 1 and whenever it looked like they needed to go we would put them on the pee pad and say "go potty" after a few mishaps the dog started going to the same spot for a wee. You definitely need to keep to a schedule and using a crate helps but you still need to keep them going regular and not locked inside all day.


----------

